# Truma Heater Noise... what can it be??



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Our Truma heating is normally just audible when running on electricity. However, when we use the gas cooker, there is a regular rhythmic, whirring, sort of noise coming from somewhere to do with the heating. Sometimes this noise is present without the cooker on, but it starts as soon as we light the gas. Any ideas?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

are you sure it is from the truma and not just the cooker making noises as it is getting hot /expansion noises ?

how near to the cooker is the truma?

just guessing someone in the know be here soon 


John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is it the fan kicking in?




Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

my gas oven has a spit rotary, and sometimes I hit that button when pressing the igniting button, or I hit the oven light switch.   

cabby


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...

No, it is definately not the cooker... that just seems to make it more noticable. We can hear it in bed at night too, with the cooker off. Sometimes it is noisier than others. I think it may be fan related, but it's not just the fan. I am wondering if the fan bearings (if they have them!?) may be going?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Fan bearings was one of my thoughts. How old and what running time over the years?

Another thought, have you checked that there is nothing (e.g. leaf) between fan and housing.

Re relation to cooker, maybe fan works harder when cooker is heating MH?

Nothing definitive, just thoughts. Two empty heads are better than one???

Geoff


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Geoff.

The van is 2005, but we've only had it since August, so not sure how much use the heating has had. Interesting idea about a leaf... will have a look! The noise gets louder/quieter immediately as you turn the gas hob up and down, so don't think it's to do with the van temperature.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

regulator maybe faulty, not enough gas going to heater when hob is on, affecting fan speed or making heater vibrate?

you are on propane ?

just guessing!

John


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Yes... definately on propane this weather! It's actually happening when the heating is on electric, so don't think the regulator could be the problem.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Is it a ticking noise?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

No... it's a sort of rhythmic whirring noise... not just the normal fan noise...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When you do find out Please let us know. :? :? 

cabby


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you checked that the fan housing is not flexing or loose 

cabby


----------

